# Picked up some new cars this weekend



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys....been absent for a while but not out of the game....hit a flea market this past weekend and found a few cars.

The last one...the trucl. Does anyone know what brand it is....I run mostly 440X2's but the truck kicks all there butts. I believe it is the fastest car I have.....





































































the truck in next post....


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

and the truck....


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

It is a Life Like T-Chassis.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

docsho said:


> It is a Life Like T-Chassis.


thank you...I had a buddy that was guessing that but he was not positive. Do you know if they are supposed to be that fast or maybe it is reworked?

I have an AFX G+ that is fast and sticks like glue and this truck runs away from it. I also have a slightly reworked 440X2 with stronger magnets and it eats that up too. 

I can run the AFX and the Tyco at full throttle and they go...but this one I barely touch the trigger and it is going as fast and when I hit it more in the straight I still cant get to full throttle before I have to slow down.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

that's a lifelike for ya...even faster on the stock car body


----------



## Moreup (Dec 28, 2011)

*Lifelike Chassis*

As stated, it's a T chassis. They are crazy fast. We have many in our house. We also have many M chassis by Lifelike. 

The T is much faster. My only complaint is that sometimes you get a T chassis that dies pretty quick. Hopefully that's a good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

When a T-Chassis dies quickly, it usually means that you threw a wire on the arm. They will slow down and sometimes will need to be pushed to get restarted. Good news is that if you can find the wire you can re-soder it back to the pole.


----------



## kuanglina (Jan 6, 2012)

The T is much faster. My only complaint is that sometimes you get a T chassis that dies pretty quick. Hopefully that's a good one.


----------



## Moreup (Dec 28, 2011)

docsho said:


> When a T-Chassis dies quickly, it usually means that you threw a wire on the arm. They will slow down and sometimes will need to be pushed to get restarted. Good news is that if you can find the wire you can re-soder it back to the pole.


Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Life Like chassis are speeding bullets and take a beating... yet they are the Rodney Dangerfield of the HO slot world, they get no respect. I never understood that. I have had at least 50 of them and never had one die quickly... I guess I've just been lucky


----------



## Moreup (Dec 28, 2011)

*LL rocks*



videojimmy said:


> Life Like chassis are speeding bullets and take a beating... yet they are the Rodney Dangerfield of the HO slot world, they get no respect. I never understood that. I have had at least 50 of them and never had one die quickly... I guess I've just been lucky


Oh yes, I didn't mean to imply they aren't good. Like I said, we have many in our house. They are fast and fun. And they are pretty tough.
We just had few T chassis that crapped out a little early.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Doesn't Lifelike offer a lifetime warrenty on their cars?

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> Life Like chassis are speeding bullets and take a beating... yet they are the Rodney Dangerfield of the HO slot world, they get no respect. I never understood that. I have had at least 50 of them and never had one die quickly... I guess I've just been lucky


I guess if you respect them, they perform better.


----------

